# NAR Cabooses



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

NAR Caboose #13025.
This caboose is located at the Alberta Railway Museum north of Edmonton, Alberta and was used to provide the data I required to build a model for my garden railway.










In 1953 the Northern Alberta Railways (NAR) decided to build three new cabooses. This decision was prompted by continued shortages of available cabooses from the owner companies, Canadian Pacific and Canadian National. While several second hand cabooses were in service with the NAR as well as loaned units from its parents, it appears that there was never enough, hence the building program.
These three cabooses, the last built for this railway, survived to the end when Canadian National bought out Canadian Pacific's interests and assumed full control of the NAR.
While the NAR locomotives were brought into the roster of CN, the NAR cabooses were shipped out to various locations previously serviced by the NAR to serve as displays of the former NAR and unfortunately in some cases targets for vandals.
My garden railway shares some of the same issues with regards to caboose shortages so the answer was the same as that of the NAR, build some.
While the NAR took six weeks to build theirs, mine are now entering their third year of construction, but the end is nigh, so to speak.

I should add that some photographs are posted in the picture gallery under the same heading.
Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Still not completed yet but acceptable for service.










Cheers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, it is so cool to see a picture of the prototype and a faithful reproduction. I'm sure it is even cooler for the guy that did it.

Congratulations on a fine looking model.

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work Harvey. How did you create the grating on the vestibule and stairs?

Robert


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Robert, Hi Greg,
Thank you both for your comments on the caboose, there are actually three at this stage, but I still have interior work to finish up and the electrical. The grating for the end platform and steps are Aristo-craft roof walks. Thankfully I bought quite a few while the company was still in business.
This is another view of the same train and a little better photo of the grating.





Cheers.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Harvey,
I just went through your entire caboose album, and what a wonderful job you have done.
Very accurate and well engineered.
I like the row of springs being built.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

Caution:

master builder at work


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Harvey,

.. say.. am I looking at rivet decal strips.?
.. admirable cabby projects your working on....multiples are always a benefit!!

Dirk
DMS Ry.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dirk,
I guess I should have provided a credit list. The body rivets are indeed decal strips from Archer Decals. These are #88084 strips with every other rivet removed after they had set. (long winters up here).
Other parts as best as I can remember are as noted;
Paints: Poly Scale.
Grating: Aristo-Craft roof walks.
End beam rivets: Billing Boats. Note, I now use Tichy Train Group rivets.
Vinyl decals: G Scale Graphics.
Water slide decals: Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals.
Ajax brake wheels: Shapeways.
Air tank: Aristo-Craft.
Trainline valves, Wheel sets & Trucks: USA Trains.
Couplers: Kadee.
If there is anything else I think about I'll let you all know.
Cheers.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice professional work, you should be proud.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding, Harvey.... Yes, a master modeler at work...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking caboose Harvey. Behind 2 bay coal hoppers, the caboose is my favorite piece of rolling stock.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Randy,
How about three bay hoppers in sulphur service? Forever to be known from now on as a Randy Stone Drag!!











Cheers.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

A special delivery today.










Cheers.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks a treat Harvey. Kudos to you.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Outstanding work Harvey!


----------

